# Christmas Gift...help!



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I MUST STOP BURTON FROM COMING THIS YEAR!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

So I am guessing you have something against Burton?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

We need more info. Weight? Boot size? Riding style? Budget?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

okay... well his shoe size is 10 1/2, weighs about 170, not sure about the riding style, i will find out though. My buget is $200-300 if I can't get anything good for that I am willing to go higher, but like I said it has been a few years and we probably won't get to go much this year. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

i haven't ridden this board or dealt with this online store but the salomon arnie 5000 159 available here Salomon Board Salomon Arnie 5000 looks like a really good deal. the size is about right for your boyfriend (would depend on riding style) and the board is a good value, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

he likes to go into the parks and stuff... does that affect what size the board should be? I really like that one... the price is pretty good too! Are there any other comparable ones in the same price range? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

what does he do in the park? That board is mostly a jib board which means it's super soft so it can lock in to the rails better and allow you to press the nose and tail during a slide. It won't be as stable on the regular runs or for big kickers...

something like this: Palmer Board Palmer AF Pro

from the same site would be more stable on the regular runs and for hitting jumps but not as good on the rails...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Rome - 2007 Crail 159 - BuySnow.com
Capita - 2007 Photo Fetish 158 - BuySnow.com
Gnu - 2007 Carbon High Beam - BuySnow.com
Ride - 2007 Dose 156 - BuySnow.com
Ride - 2007 Timeless 159 - BuySnow.com


----------

